# 96 maxima water pump changed..now I need help!



## Arkma (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok, did this one by the book, Was leaking from the weep hole up behind the alt and ac compressor. Bearing finally went on water pump I drove it literally 2 min before pulling it into my driveway and shutting it down. I had the proverbial milkshake in the crankcase. Proceeded to change the pump by the book, drained and flushed crankcase with fresh oil and new filter twice. Finally the lifters pumped up and the car was smooth as silk. two days later and about 25 miles I started getting a lot of upper end noise. I figured water showed back up. Dumped the pan again and put in fresh oil with a quart of Rislone. Still have a lot of upper end noise. Any ideas on what could be going on. Motor has 166k on it but was really well maintained, oil s was never black always clear.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the lifters were contaminated with water, they may need to be replaced. Some VG30 & VG33 engines did have issues with lifter noise prior to October, 2003, when they redesigned the lifter (P/N: 13231-V5005). What I would first do is confirm proper oil pressure with a test gauge. Another possibility is that the "milkshake" got into the oil channels to one or more of the timing chain tensioners and is causing the chain to slack. You might want to find a shop that has an engine flush machine (something I usually don't recommend, but this is one of the few scenarios where it might do some good). What they do is backflush the engine with a heated solution, twice, then replace the oil and filter. If that doesn't help and the oil pressure is good, as well as being sure the timing chain hasn't jumped, I would then consider replacing all of the lifters (which isn't an easy job to do).


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

should have added seafoam too your oil.....


----------

